# Changing birthday date



## leandroab (Sep 30, 2010)

I just realized mine is wrong. Who has the permission to change it, administrator or mods?

It should be the user, but yeah...


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 30, 2010)

How the hell do you enter your own birth date wrong, Leanne?!


----------



## technomancer (Sep 30, 2010)

I thought you could do it somewhere in your profile, but just realized I can't find it anywhere  It also doesn't look like that's something the mods can change either. If one of the other mods knows how, step in and correct me, but I think you're going to have to PM Alex to do it


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 30, 2010)

"Please contact the Administrator if your date of birth has changed."

I laughed really hard the first time I read this. Who can tell me why?


----------



## technomancer (Sep 30, 2010)

^ ok that is funny


----------



## bostjan (Sep 30, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> "Please contact the Administrator if your date of birth has changed."
> 
> I laughed really hard the first time I read this. Who can tell me why?



Fake ID expired?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Sep 30, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> "Please contact the Administrator if your date of birth has changed."
> 
> I laughed really hard the first time I read this. Who can tell me why?



That's funny as hell. Shoot Alex a PM. He's been kicking ass lately on little requests (name changes, etc). I'm pretty sure he'll knock it out pretty quick.


----------



## leandroab (Sep 30, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> How the hell do you enter your own birth date wrong, Leanne?!




Who the fuck is "Leanne" ?? 


I registered in 2008, I probably put whatever when i was registering hahaha...


Just PMd Alex. Now to the waiting...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 30, 2010)

In Alex's defense, he changed Trekita's name to TreWatson in the same day.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Sep 30, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> In Alex's defense, he changed Trekita's name to TreWatson in the same day.



He changed IbanezShredderB's name to BrainArt quick as hell, also. My name change wasn't so quick, though. No matter.


----------



## Alex (Oct 1, 2010)

Don't know why it was set like that in the first place, but from now on members should be able to change their birthday via their control panel.


----------



## Randy (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Prydogga (Oct 1, 2010)

Tre changed his name? I didn't even notice the difference. And now I'll never know who Brandon is!


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 1, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Who the fuck is "Leanne" ??


 
It's the name you use when you dress in drag.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 1, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> It's the name you use when you dress in drag.




HAHAHAHAHA


So, I guess I made something good for the forum then. You can now change your birthday at your CP. Cool.

Thanks Alex!


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 2, 2010)

No, thank you for not knowing your birthday!


----------

